# Any Wisconsin charity knitters?



## ellasgrandma (Nov 8, 2013)

Hello. I have been searching all over and I can't find a local, Green Bay area charity or group that accepts knitted hats, etc. Anyone from this area that would know where to look? Or where i can just send items? I do have the national groups addresses on hand but I wanted to start local first. Thank you.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Did you check with St. John's Homeless shelter?


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

Local elementary schools might accept hats and mittens


----------



## ellasgrandma (Nov 8, 2013)

I can check the shelter and schools. I have knitted baby items mostly. I saw NICU but the Appleton chapter looks closed. Thank you for the suggestions. Any more anyone has is welcome. Thank you again.


----------



## mirium (May 14, 2013)

Brown County Homeless & Housing Coalition lists some places that would probably love donations: http://bchhcwi.org/emergency shelter.htm

Or hospitals, such as 
St. Vincent's http://www.stvincenthospital.org/Scripts/pageview.asp?id=4
St. Mary's http://www.stmgb.org/Scripts/pageview.asp?id=143

If you're willing to make items other than hats (such as small blankets) the Humane Society usually has a group of volunteer knitters and will tell you more about it if you contact them: http://www.bayareahumanesociety.com/volunteer/

You could also ask your own doctor if there are any places that would like items for residents or patients.


----------



## kareo (Apr 24, 2011)

These are all great ideas! Thank you, everyone, for helping find more charitable venues for us!


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

ellasgrandma said:


> Hello. I have been searching all over and I can't find a local, Green Bay area charity or group that accepts knitted hats, etc. Anyone from this area that would know where to look? Or where i can just send items? I do have the national groups addresses on hand but I wanted to start local first. Thank you.


I have donated hats and mittens to the local Green Bay schools. You could call the school district to see if there is still a need for these things.


----------



## Bets123 (Oct 22, 2012)

If you go to St. Mary's hospital- their 1st floor oncology clinic takes hats! 

There is also a local Linus Project Chapter as well if you would like to make blankets!


----------



## Jayne13 (Aug 8, 2013)

If you give to the hospitals don't the products have to be out of acrylic & not wool, but it would be nice to give them a call & they will tell you what they will accept. I give to the local shelters & schools.


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

ellasgrandma said:


> Hello. I have been searching all over and I can't find a local, Green Bay area charity or group that accepts knitted hats, etc. Anyone from this area that would know where to look? Or where i can just send items? I do have the national groups addresses on hand but I wanted to start local first. Thank you.


Hi! Come to To The Meeting Of The Bay Lakes Knitting Guild, in Green Bay, Nov. 14, 2013. PM Me I will send you a copy of our news letter. We have several charities that we knit and collect for. Moon Loomer


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

Check with the salvation army,local homeless shelters,or
woman's abuse shelters. I am in Wisconsin and all these programs accept hats, you can also check with local churches
which might have angel trees around thanksgiving and christmas.
They accept hats, mittens and scarves for children.
Local hospitals accept baby hats for their nurseries and neonatal
units. Check also with local cancer treatment centers. They
accept acrylic and cotton hats for their patients. You could also check with a social worker at a hospital anf she might be able
to give you addresses and phone numbers.


----------



## Laddie (Mar 17, 2013)

I very beautiful lady I knew always made hats for newborns. She donated them to children's hospital here in milwaukee. You. An also check out threads of compassion, they need prayer shawls. Good luck!


----------



## ellasgrandma (Nov 8, 2013)

Thank you all for the suggestions. Much appreciated.


----------



## Titletown Gal (Jan 21, 2013)

Bellin Cancer Center, off of Packerland.

Cancer patients receive chemo and radiation there and many would appreciate a gift of a warm hat.

Also: Prevea Women's Center on Shawano, across from St. Mary's Hospital.


----------



## plo44 (Feb 27, 2011)

Hats off to all you fellow knitters from Wisconsin for responding to this ladies need for info...very impressive


----------



## Basketlady755 (Feb 5, 2011)

I know that it is not in Green Bay, but St Josephs Hospital in Milwaukee accepts item for preemies.I have a friend that had a twin preemies there and those donations meant the world to her. (One baby passed away). I also donate to the the Milwaukee public schools. You would not believe the joy of a child who gets a hat when he or she has nothing.


----------



## CYFFAN (Oct 24, 2012)

Koats for Kids? We have one here in Madison.. maybe one there.?


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

ellasgrandma said:


> I can check the shelter and schools. I have knitted baby items mostly. I saw NICU but the Appleton chapter looks closed. Thank you for the suggestions. Any more anyone has is welcome. Thank you again.


The Bay Lakes Knitting Guild delivers baby items to the hospitals that have been knitted, and the Guild has donated yarn for these projects. The new VA clinic is opening an Oncology clinic that is looking for hats. Heavens Touch is on Broadway, their needs are from all family members. If you want more information PM me. Have a nice Holiday. Moon Loomer


----------

